# Wtf...



## LUCYS (Dec 22, 2009)

IS THIS???








http://www.freewebs.com/royalpython/paradox ball python from ophioservices.jpg


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

paradox albino...



alan1 said:


> its when (what would've been) twins in the egg have fused together during the early cell dividing stage
> eg: paradox albino is an albino and/or het and/or normal, all in one animal
> genetically tho, it could be any one of the three, but you would'nt know until the animal was proved


----------



## LUCYS (Dec 22, 2009)

thats mad...thought it was albino in it,thats one original morph!!


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

apologies, head malfunction !!! :banghead:
its a "chimera"


below is now correct...



alan1 said:


> chimera (not paradox... :blush
> its when (what would've been) twins in the egg have fused together during the early cell dividing stage
> eg: a chimera is either an albino and/or het and/or normal, all in one animal
> genetically tho, it could be any one of the three, but you would'nt know until the animal was proved


----------



## LUCYS (Dec 22, 2009)

AHH RITE...IVE HEARD OF THAT CHIMERA BEFORE,NOT WITH SNAKES BUT...
CHEERS FOR THE INFO :2thumb:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Looks like it's been up a chimney :lol2:. Not sure if i like that or not, can't make my mind up on it.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

looks like a bit of a mess imo.


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

is the paradox albino same price as a regular albino


----------



## Wills (Sep 10, 2009)

kingball said:


> is the paradox albino same price as a regular albino


in theory there is a chance it wont produce albino offspring only het for them so it shouldnt demand as much imo but lets be real its unique and someone will want to pay a fortune for it lol


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

kingball said:


> is the paradox albino same price as a regular albino


i cocked up, its a chimera (see my previous post)... :blush:
think that one's priced at £4k
its price is based on rarity, not genetics


----------



## Crispy_Bacon (Sep 24, 2009)

alan1 said:


> i cocked up, its a chimera (see my previous post)... :blush:
> think that one's priced at £4k
> its price is based on rarity, not genetics


If I remember correctly this is the same one that was posted in the snake pics a while back? 
and I think I remeber it acts the same as a ordinary albino its just priced that high because its one of thos " freaks of nature" i think were the words used...


----------

